# Classical music Vynil you cherrish and a picture of you giving it full love ?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

See I love, ​kiss, ​hugs and cherish my Monteverdi and my Goudimel LPs, we are in love, you don't understand, platonic love for awesome pieces of vinyl, shame on you if you don't 

I made bizarre odd faces, do the same?


----------

